# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  What is the appropriate amount of lighters to pack for a seven-day trip?

## gerryg123

I'm thinking 21 ..... they make great little gifts/tips on the day of your departure .....

----------


## poolguywindsor

Lighters? I thought school supplies were what most people bring as gifts?

----------


## Huahine

You going back soon?  I really liked your awesome trip reports.  21 sounds like plenty of lighters.

Bless,

Sue (Huahine)

----------


## Lola

None - they are cheaper in Jamaica and available pretty much at any shop.

----------


## Mr. Twister

Dollar bills make better gifts/tips. Lighers are everywhere in Jamaica.

----------


## gerryg123

No, i meant 21 is how many i would need myself .... whatever extras, i would give away!

----------


## Creasemon

Maybe a flashlight will be cheaper in the long run for light..!

----------


## goldilocks

Well, figure you'll lose at least two a day; forgetfulness and giveaways,etc.

----------


## Seveen

don't leave them in the route taxi

----------


## Mr. Twister

I manage to make it through 10 days with just two. I guess I'm not partying hard enough....lol.

----------


## gerryg123

Also, few I've met in Negril don't smoke cigarettes, so there is always a big demand ..... You can buy three for a dollar in Los Angeles (bics are a bit more) .... Also, I have noticed locals LOVE reading glasses that you can buy for a dollar in Los Angeles but cost TEN dollars in Negril!

----------


## wrtiii

Remember that lighters are NOT legal for checked luggage. My guess is that you're going to have an issue with security if you try to go through the line with that many lighters in your pocket. And I don't know what happens to you (other than just confiscation) if TSA inspectors find a bunch of lighters in your checked bag.

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtrav...ted-items.shtm

"Lighters without fuel are permitted in checked baggage. Lighters with fuel are prohibited in checked baggage, unless they adhere to the Department of Transportation (DOT) exemption, which allows up to two fueled lighters if properly enclosed in a DOT approved case. If you are uncertain as to whether your lighter is prohibited, please leave it at home."

Torch lighters are prohibited both as carry-on and in checked baggage.

This is on the list of "Why bother violating the regulations to smuggle in something that's freely available once you're there?"

----------


## smith744

*lighters in Jamaica:::>> Ja $20 each*

mi-personally, buy 'em THERE,
and bring 'em back to USofA

cost waaay too much here in USofA

p.s.... btw, usually/frequently, in-Jamaica, IF you buy 3-of-something-something, they _(i.e., the China-man)_ will give you a 10% discount

----------


## Rob

Gerry,

In addition to the lighters being cheap here - the reading glasses are also very inexpensive - usually around ja$300.

No reason to bring either of those items with you - just buy them here!

----------


## smith744

> *lighters in Jamaica:::>> Ja $20 each*
> 
> mi-personally, buy 'em THERE,
> and bring 'em back to USofA
> 
> cost waaay too much here in USofA


i'm so glad this question came up...

reminds me::>> *To-Do-List*::>> go to Bascho(sp?)_ (or a Ja-wholesaler, China-man shop)_ and buy a box-full of lighters.... 'twill be MUCH-cheaper than Ja$20 each

um_mmmmm.._
could bring 'em back to USofA
and sell 'em here

----------


## airportworker

If you were flying from UK they would be taken of you before getting on the plane

----------


## smith744

> If you were flying from UK they would be taken of you before getting on the plane


put all lighters in your checked (under-the-plane) bags/luggage

do NOT carry 'em on

----------


## Rambo

said the days you could actually use a new bic as "healthy" barter, or short Taxi ride are no longer...........Customs would always question our 20-30 lighters, we just laugh, said "we like to light other people cigarettes"...then pass a few around, everything OK... :Big Grin:

----------


## airportworker

> put all lighters in your checked (under-the-plane) bags/luggage
> 
> do NOT carry 'em on


I can start a lighter shop with the amount i have in the lockers downstairs

----------


## smith744

> I can start a lighter shop with the amount i have in the lockers downstairs


oooo_oooooooooooooo_oooooooooh,
_"..I See.."_ said the blind-man

so,
you're an airport worker eh
..the-same-folks, who've confiscated all dem lighters from me over the past few years

so,
you got a locker full of lighers eh
...i always *wonder*-ed WHAT dem did with all those lighters they take from passengers/travelers.

now i know
..they in YOUR-locker(s)

----------


## wrtiii

Yes, Smith, a year or two ago the TSA completely reversed their position on this. Now, departing from or arriving in the US, it's OK in your pocket, NOT OK in your checked baggage.

In Jan., in JA they made me discard my lighter at the security line. So I don't think there's any legal way to carry a lighter back to the US.

----------


## smith744

[QUOT*E=wrtiii;12150]Yes, Smith, a year or two ago the TSA completely reversed their position on this. Now, departing from or arriving in the US, it's OK in your pocket, NOT OK in your checked baggage*.

In Jan., in JA they made me discard my lighter at the security line. So I don't think there's any legal way to carry a lighter back to the US.[/QUOTE]* sigh *

USA & Jamaica TSA-personnel drive me loony(sp?) with dem ever-changing rules & regulations

so,
past-trip, i had a game plan
...i had 3-4 books-of-matches strategically hidden on my person, in carry-on
......jus' in case i was someplace around airport and needed to light-up

*worked GREAT..!!..
*
no-way they'd have found _(or took time to find)_ all dem match-books

p.s... Once upon a time, i wanted to slap a TSA-person cause dem took my matches

----------


## airportworker

> oooo_oooooooooooooo_oooooooooh,
> _"..I See.."_ said the blind-man
> 
> so,
> you're an airport worker eh
> ..the-same-folks, who've confiscated all dem lighters from me over the past few years
> 
> so,
> you got a locker full of lighers eh
> ...


smith i work for those who do it in a more relaxed way then the TSA,  i.e the british

----------


## sunray

Gerry! Gerry!! Gerry!!!  Ya mus be gonna catcha fire!  The message board will come alive again.  When you reach Negril next?

----------


## smith744

> smith i work for those who do it in a more relaxed way then the TSA,  i.e the british


_lol_
all-that is so jolly-good

ummmm_mmmmmmmmm_...
WHEREAS Jamaica is a former English-colony,
is there any-way you can re-train/re-tool 'em down there,
so they-TOO can be '.more relaxed.' like their British step-father ...*??..*

dem Ja-TSA-types are ruff-ruff, too
:-(

ummm_mmmmmmmmmm_....
*perhaps* they were train-ed by the USofA-folks eh

----------


## airportworker

ummmm_mmmmmmmmm_...
WHEREAS Jamaica is a former English-colony,
is there any-way you can re-train/re-tool 'em down there,
so they-TOO can be '.more relaxed.' like their British step-father ...*??..*

dem Ja-TSA-types are ruff-ruff, too
:-(

ummm_mmmmmmmmmm_....
*perhaps* they were train-ed by the USofA-folks eh[/QUOTE]

been trying to get a transfer to MBJ aka Mobay airport for ages  but they sent me to Sydney instead  doh

----------


## smith744

> but *they sent me to Sydney instead*  doh


*LOL*

i'm *GONE*
i'm _OUT-of-here_

*THAT* is the funny-est post i've read in a long time
_lol
lol
lol
lol
lol
lol_

----------


## irie always

I've picked up myself a couple of lighter leashes to help cut down on lighter loss while in Negril.

----------


## gerryg123

I am coming in January ....

----------


## x l ent

Can you find a Bic lighter in Ja? And this should clear this up...http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/sop/index.shtm

----------


## Michele Beisser



----------

